
Ask HN: What do these commit logs tell about the team? - sriram_iyengar
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com&#x2F;sriram-random&#x2F;Screen+Shot+2016-03-15+at+12.24.00+am.png
======
jerf
There are about 4 people working on the project for various periods of time?
I'd pretty much refuse to draw any more serious conclusions based on that
small data set. Everything seems pretty average.

Is there some conclusion you're fishing for?

~~~
sriram_iyengar
Not really fishing. Just trying to get multiple perspectives on whether commit
logs, without names, would make sense, to start with.

